# Type of oak



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 31, 2020)

@Mr. Peet 
Can you ID this type of oak by these pics? I'm not quite sure. The one with the burl is it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## phinds (Jul 31, 2020)

@Mr. Peet


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 31, 2020)

The leaves say white oak family...


----------



## trc65 (Jul 31, 2020)

I think it is bur oak, but Mr. Pete will know for sure.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 31, 2020)

I thought bur oak too but not sure. Plus we're not in the range but that doesn't always mean it couldn't be brought in


----------



## DKMD (Aug 1, 2020)

I think it’s burl oak

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 1, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Mr. Peet
> Can you ID this type of oak by these pics? I'm not quite sure. The one with the burl is it.
> 
> View attachment 191312
> ...



Sorry for the late response, haven't had any e-mail notices in a few days. When I saw the bark, thought Burr oak, but the leaves look to have bristles. I agree white oak family. Does Swamp white oak grow in the area? Do the leaves actually have bristles?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 2, 2020)

I'll get over there after training to get a leaf and see if it has bristles. I don't think swamp oak grows here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 19, 2020)

Finally got over to the farm and was able to grab this. Had to take the tractor and use the hay spear to pull a limb down to get this. No bristles on the leaves. The end lobes of the leaves are rounded.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 19, 2020)

*Chinkapin Oak maybe?*

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 19, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> *Chinkapin Oak maybe?*



No, highly doubt Chinkapin. Sorry, nothing jumps as a-ha.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 19, 2020)

Not chinkapin. Leaves are nowhere near


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 19, 2020)

Swamp oak is the closest leaf I can find

Reactions: Like 1


----------

